# aquariumcenter.com



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Has anyone ordered plants from www.aquariumcenter.com before? If so, how was it?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So no one?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's the LFS that is close to my home. The condition of their plants is hit or miss. I know when they get their shipments in so that's when I go if I need to.


----------

